# How Often to you see Specialist?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I was seeing a Rheumatologist every 3 months for l-l/2 yrs. She was a wonderful doctor who was always giving useful information and getting me into different programs. Then 2 years ago I received a letter in the mail that she was taking a leave from her practice for at least a year. Well it's been 2 years now and she hasn't returned. I did see another Rheumy 8 months ago, but this guy didn't want to see me again unless I was having a problem with the fm. So, how often do you see your specialist and do they provide you with ways to help you cope or is it a hi and bye visit?One other thing before I forget. My chiropractor gave me a good exercise for the tense muscles in my upper back that I'd like to pass along.Put a tennis ball into a sock. I then sit on the floor with my back against a wall, sling the ball and sock over my shoulder to the area that I want massaged. Lean into the ball and start rubbing the ball into your back. This is really handy when you don't have someone to massage you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weener,Funny you should mention it. I haven't visited my rheumie since I was first diagnosed with FM over 10yrs. ago. Figured he didn't seem to have anything for me anyway. I was just thinking about going back now, because my GP diagnosed me with the onset of osteoporosis which he doesn't know about and more recently I am almost positive that I do have arthritis now. My hands hurt with driving, pushing a cart in the store, opening jars (when I can get them open), etc.. Plus since this last recent infection, I just plain hurt all over most of the time now. He'll probably want to order a pain med which has all sorts of side effects I don't want either, so don't know if it will do much good. It's getting harder and harder to sleep at night because of the discomfort that wakes me up sometimes. Don't you wish someone would just take this curse off from all of us! I'm too young for this! Who am I kidding. There are a lot of people who are young who have been cursed with this kind of stuff and much more. I should count my blessings.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi M, glad to see you're still around. After my 4 month absence I see a lot of new names and also some old ones.Sorry to hear that you are feeling so rough. I know what you mean about the meds, it's like a catch 22, don't take the meds and suffer and if you take the meds will you suffer with something else. I wonder if there is something else that can be done to help you ie) physio if you don't want meds.I wish I could be like Samantha on Bewitched and just twitch my nose and feel good. The only thing twitching these days are my legs and eyes. I know what will make you feel better - put on the Grass Roots album.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Allegedly 6-monthly. However I can't travel to the hospital, and the rheumatologist is a bit of a bastard, so what with one thing and another I haven't been for almost 2 years!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm one of the few that has never been to a Rheumatologist, or pain specialist. I was referred to my doctor by my Neurologist. I go every 2-3 months, but then again to win and keep disability you have to go on a very regular basis. I often times wonder why I keep going...Nothing seems to help. Do any of you ever feel like in some weird way you're letting your doctor down when he asks "Any improvement?" and you have to say "No"? Sometimes I wonder, he must think I don't want to get better, but I really do - Just nothing he does helps at all.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quoteo any of you ever feel like in some weird way you're letting your doctor down when he asks "Any improvement?" and you have to say "No"?


Not exactly, but I have a similar thing with my GP. I feel sorry for her because there's not a great deal she can do to help me feel better and I know she finds it a little disheartening.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm not sure if I'm letting my doctor down, but I try to tell her exactly how I feel, whether it's an improvement or a decline. I know they must get frustrated when there isn't a lot they can do for us, but just knowing you have a compassionate doctor who will listen helps a bit.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Have any of you with severe pain from fibro tried the "duragesic" patch for pain? It has given me my life back,I still have bad days but NOTHING like it used to be.It is a narcotic,yet you just get a low dose 24/7 so you dont feel "high" you just feel more "normal"! it is a patch you place on your skin for 3 days,ands it slowly absorbs. I do go to a Specialist(Pain Clinic) that has ordered the duragesic, not just any GP will usually have enough knowledge to order these.( in my opinion most FP doctors are so stupid that they just say "exercise more" when you can barely bathe,walk or do dishes!







I even had a specialist that was like that!)My worst problem right now is the fatigue.But at least I have less pain.BTW I see MD or nurse prectitioner at Pain Clinic every 1-4 months.We are working on getting my horomones stabilized,MD feels too low a balance of female hormones(such as after a hysterectomy)can throw a person into serious fibro.I tend to agree,at least in my case.,Obviously there are many other causes,that we dont know about yet!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Celticlady, I haven't heard of the duralgesic patch? I'll have to ask my family doctor about it since I don't have a rheumy right now.Do you know what type of narcotic is in the patch? The reason I ask is I'm allergic to codeine. Even though it is distributed in low doses I wonder if I'd get the same allergic reaction. I sure would like to find something to help me deal with the pain besides exercising. My family doctor is the type of doctor that you described. She says that I should exercise to create endorphins to help me feel better. I do exercise and I have to admit it does make me feel better, but she has never suggested anything else for the pain on the really bad days. She probably thinks I take too many meds to begin with. Even when I ask her for flexeril (muscle relaxant) she usually questions me about it. Thanks for the tip.


----------

